# Rogue 2017 driver seat clicking noise



## Nissan79 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,
Driver seat makes clicking noise on acceleration and stopping, seems to be from underneath.Have anyone experienced this issue ?


----------



## Mama3030 (Oct 23, 2018)

My 2017 Rogue is at the dealership now for that exact same issue...clicking seat. The first time i took it in they could not duplicate the sound so they just tightened the seat. The second time same thing. I took it back today for the third time and finally after I drove them around they heard it. Now hopefully it can be fixed. Did you ever find out what the issue was?


----------



## bjrjar (Aug 31, 2018)

Mama3030 said:


> My 2017 Rogue is at the dealership now for that exact same issue...clicking seat. The first time i took it in they could not duplicate the sound so they just tightened the seat. The second time same thing. I took it back today for the third time and finally after I drove them around they heard it. Now hopefully it can be fixed. Did you ever find out what the issue was?




Seems like I recall seeing a blurb about a recall because the seat frames weren’t welded together properly. I guess it would be a safety issue. I’d mention that to the dealer. I’d bet they can find the info.

Bob


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark (Dec 3, 2018)

No it might be different issue. I am having the same issue that there is clicking noise underneath driver seat. 
I recorded and showed to the technician. But, they could not find the reason because it is not reproducible. 
It makes me crazy. I am looking for the way to contact nissan USA directly.


----------



## djmogovan (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi all

Sorry to bump an old thread but this may help someone else 

Had the same problem and looked around on various forums and didn’t think about the rear wiper

It was raining so I turned on my rear wiper....turns out that clicking was the relay when ever my rear wiper would turn on the intermittent mode..... thought the car was going to burn up for a second lol but it was just my rear windshield wiper


----------



## DonL1951 (Mar 18, 2019)

My seat is clicking also.....driving me crazy!!!! Took it back and they replaced the seat back...oh on the driver's side.
That did not repair the problem.....still clicking.
There is no doubt it's in the seat not under it. Please if you've had the same problem let me know . Thanks


----------



## msp2928 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bumping this again......Did anyone ever get a cause for this? Heading to the dealership Thursday. I am sure they are not going to be able to reproduce!


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 22, 2019)

I have the same issue. Before it makes a thud sound when you accelerate from a full stop and when making a full stop in motion. Dealership seen the issue at the third time I've complained about it. Good thing it's under warranty.

Seat frame has been replaced.

After over a year, I'm now hearing a clicking sound when I'm accelerating from full stop or driving on speed bumps or uneven. Looking everywhere but no one finds a fix. I'll probably try to unmount the seat and look underneath for any sign of damage/broken frame.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 22, 2019)

Contact Nissan consumer affairs to help you with this issue.


----------



## Storyflores (Sep 13, 2019)

Mama3030 said:


> My 2017 Rogue is at the dealership now for that exact same issue...clicking seat. The first time i took it in they could not duplicate the sound so they just tightened the seat. The second time same thing. I took it back today for the third time and finally after I drove them around they heard it. Now hopefully it can be fixed. Did you ever find out what the issue was?


Mine is driving me crazy! Did they fix yours? 
3 times they have “tighten it” but it’s not fixing the issue! If so how did they fix it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

cpark said:


> No it might be different issue. I am having the same issue that there is clicking noise underneath driver seat.
> I recorded and showed to the technician. But, they could not find the reason because it is not reproducible.
> It makes me crazy. I am looking for the way to contact nissan USA directly.


Nissan's customer service hotline: 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## Taral37922 (Sep 19, 2019)

Did anyone get resolution, I’m having the same problem. I’ve been to the dealership three times over the past year and they say they can’t reproduce it. I’m going to try to drive a tech around today. 

Details: 2017 Rogue SL with premium package (brown/orange) leather.


----------



## rebeen (Dec 20, 2019)

hello
I have Nissan X-trail 2019 is it same Nissan Rouge , i am in middle east, Driver seat makes clicking noise on acceleration and stopping, seems to be from underneath.Have anyone experienced this issue ?


----------



## rebeen (Dec 20, 2019)

DonL1951 said:


> My seat is clicking also.....driving me crazy!!!! Took it back and they replaced the seat back...oh on the driver's side.
> That did not repair the problem.....still clicking.
> There is no doubt it's in the seat not under it. Please if you've had the same problem let me know . Thanks


till now any issues?


----------



## msp2928 (Jul 15, 2019)

Still having issue myself and of course "cant reproduce" and now out of warranty. ?‍♂


----------



## rebeen (Dec 20, 2019)

msp2928 said:


> Still having issue myself and of course "cant reproduce" and now out of warranty. ?‍♂


OMG same here i am in Iraq and we don’t have warranty in here


----------



## Grason (Dec 20, 2019)

Sounds like the lower seat frame needs to be replaced


----------



## Emmalee95 (Dec 24, 2019)

djmogovan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry to bump an old thread but this may help someone else
> 
> ...


 It is the rear wiper. I was able to test it out and it was clicking when the wife are starting to go up and on the back one reset


----------



## Brandy1 (Dec 27, 2019)

i have a 2017 Nissan Rogue SV AWD. Drivers side seat is power of course, it's been replaced twice still and it still moves freely upon acceleration and braking. I filed a lemon law claim on it because it's just not safe to drive. The Dealer Service whatever guy they sent out special looked and said "oh it's normal" "the linkage in it makes it move". Obviously from this forum it's not. I will be using this when I take them to court.

Thanks Everyone! Just know, you're not crazy, it is moving and clicking.


----------



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm driving a 2029 Nissan Rogue SL for the past 5 months and started to feel the driver seat moves everytime I come to a full stop. Notice not so much for the sound but rather the rocking motion. Tiny motion as it may be, still feels, seat is no fully secured . Will be bringing car to the dealership, not sure if I'll do it just to be amused from their answers.or lack of solutions. Or maybe if I'm lucky they will fix it.


----------



## BreannaJaylene (Apr 10, 2020)

Same issue insane clicking noise from underneath driver seat it was worse upon acceleration, braking and on bumpy roads, I could also feel it move a bit. I took it in twice to the dealer and they ended up replacing the seat frame luckily under warranty. They also said the chair was moveable just by grabbing it with their hands before repair.


----------



## tdrolin (May 13, 2020)

I read something about this, I am just trying to find the thread! Apparently there are two stabilizers connected to the frame and the washers fall out and the arms may drop! I am going to contact dealer and ask about these stabilizers! Have already asked about the seat and was told it was the base without them looking at it and it wasn’t covered under warranty! How can the drivers seat not be covered? Wouldn’t it be a safety issue? This is actually from a titan but could be a similar issue with our Rogues 









Loose front drivers seat?


SOLVED: Loose front drivers seat? 2011 pro4x powered seats. My drivers front seat seems a little loose. It makes a little clicking noise when driving. Mostly under any acceleration: from a stop, stopping, turning, etc. Anyone else have this problem and/or a fix? Kinda scares me because if I get...




www.titantalk.com


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

Have the same issue with my 2019 Rogue SV. Just went to the dealer yesterday for oil change/inspection and asked them to check it. They said they could not replicate the issue and said they tightened up under the seat. Heard it as soon as I sat down in the car when they were done and slightly more frequent now. So frustrating.


----------



## tdrolin (May 13, 2020)

mike407 said:


> Have the same issue with my 2019 Rogue SV. Just went to the dealer yesterday for oil change/inspection and asked them to check it. They said they could not replicate the issue and said they tightened up under the seat. Heard it as soon as I sat down in the car when they were done and slightly more frequent now. So frustrating.


----------



## tdrolin (May 13, 2020)

I always had my seat at the bottom! I would move it back and forth with the motor but never up, if you have that function! I have it up as high as it will go now and the sound is still there from time to time but not near as bad!


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

tdrolin said:


> I always had my seat at the bottom! I would move it back and forth with the motor but never up, if you have that function! I have it up as high as it will go now and the sound is still there from time to time but not near as bad!


Thanks - I’m going to try another look under the seat tomorrow. I typically ride with the seat at lowest setting, back but not all the way. Have tried all the way back and also raised slightly, as well, with little to no improvement. I guess it’s worth another try after the “tightening” they said they did.


----------



## S hern (Jul 22, 2020)

Davidclt said:


> Hi, I'm driving a 2029 Nissan Rogue SL for the past 5 months and started to feel the driver seat moves everytime I come to a full stop. Notice not so much for the sound but rather the rocking motion. Tiny motion as it may be, still feels, seat is no fully secured . Will be bringing car to the dealership, not sure if I'll do it just to be amused from their answers.or lack of solutions. Or maybe if I'm lucky they will fix it.


Bought a used 2019 Rogue, seeing same issue. Feel a slight motion but also an audible click, almost like a glass bottle rolling into something.


----------



## tdrolin (May 13, 2020)

And it will get worse! I discovered however that I always had my seat all the way down and if I raised it up the noise wasn’t near as bad!


----------



## MeoworNever (Jul 28, 2020)

I just bought a used 2018 Nissan Rogue Sport. My seat is doing the same thing. I brought it to the dealership I bought the car from and they greased and tightened the seat. It continues to do make the sound when I accelerate and stop and hit bumps. Mostly when my weight shifts. 

I brought it back and they were absolutely rude to me and gave me the run around. I am taking my car to the other Nissan dealership. They were horrified to know how I was treated. I may show them this thread.


----------



## Rachel C (Aug 4, 2020)

My 2016 Nissan Rogue is doing the same seat thing. Any suggestions other than taking it to the dealerhsip. Has anyone tried oiling the springs underneath?


----------



## MeoworNever (Jul 28, 2020)

All Nissan will do is grease and tighten the seat. Nothing else. I went to both of my Nissan dealerships. One of them gave the run around and wouldn't look at it just said it was something in my trunk which is impossible because it does it when I'm not driving. My other Nissan dealership was much nicer but all they did was tighten and regreased every thing even tho it was done previously by the rude dealership.


----------



## 901nissans (Aug 14, 2020)

Brandy1 said:


> i have a 2017 Nissan Rogue SV AWD. Drivers side seat is power of course, it's been replaced twice still and it still moves freely upon acceleration and braking. I filed a lemon law claim on it because it's just not safe to drive. The Dealer Service whatever guy they sent out special looked and said "oh it's normal" "the linkage in it makes it move". Obviously from this forum it's not. I will be using this when I take them to court.
> 
> Thanks Everyone! Just know, you're not crazy, it is moving and clicking.


I’m having the same issues, did you get yours resolved? I also have the 2017 Rogue


----------



## mteressa (Dec 30, 2020)

Nissan79 said:


> Hi,
> Driver seat makes clicking noise on acceleration and stopping, seems to be from underneath.Have anyone experienced this issue ?


----------



## mteressa (Dec 30, 2020)

I got 2019 Nissan Rogue week a go and it’s making that squeaking noise under the driver sit it is more on the morning and in cold time u can here it through bumps and when make a turn I don’t what u to do with it it’s so annoying. Please advice . Thank you


----------



## erkan (Dec 28, 2020)

Nissan79 said:


> Hi,
> Driver seat makes clicking noise on acceleration and stopping, seems to be from underneath.Have anyone experienced this issue ?


I own a 2016 Nissan X-Trail which is the same as Rogue with slight differences for European Countries. I have the same problem clicking noise while acceleration, braking, cornering, and driving over a bump. I'm from Turkey and I contacted the dealer I bought the car and they changed the seat frame within the warranty, after 7 months I had the same problem but the warranty is over and they want to change the seat frame again. 
No solutions, I don't know how many times we have to change that seat frame and it costs a lot.
Does anyone contact Nissan in Japan? I couldn't get any solution from Nissan Turkey.

Maybe there is a design issue and they might recall.

*







*
To ensure that Nissan continues to provide you with the best possible customer service, if you have questions or comments about Nissan or any of our products, please contact us directly at the address below.
＜For customers in Japan＞
NISSAN MOTOR CO., LTD.
Customer Relations Office
Address1-1, Takashima 1-chome, Nishi-ku, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa 220-8686, JapanToll Free Dial0120-315-232 (Only in Japan)
9:00a.m. - 12:00 noon
13:00p.m. - 17:00 p.m.
＜For customers in other countries＞

NISSAN | Nissan Worldwide


----------



## DBoyz (Mar 12, 2021)

2017 Rogue SL AWD with clicking and movement. It has gotten much worse. Now it is squeaking alot. Help


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Davidclt said:


> Hi, I'm driving a 2029 Nissan Rogue SL for the past 5 months and started to feel the driver seat moves everytime I come to a full stop. Notice not so much for the sound but rather the rocking motion. Tiny motion as it may be, still feels, seat is no fully secured . Will be bringing car to the dealership, not sure if I'll do it just to be amused from their answers.or lack of solutions. Or maybe if I'm lucky they will fix it.


The seat is secure, the looseness develops in the bushings for the lift mechanism so it isn't a structural integrity issue. However, as you can see from all the other posts, it is a somewhat endemic problem with the gen2 Rogue and understandably annoying. You need a new lower seat frame, there's no way to "tighten" the clicky bushings once they get loose. Don't let anyone tell you it's the seat back, that won't fix it.


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

Just wanted to add in a follow up (a little late).
I had gone to the dealer again last June (2020) and unfortunately had same mechanic who was irritated I came back with an issue he claims wasn’t there (like I just enjoy driving the miles each way for kicks). I had another mechanic agree to do a test drive but with him driving. He didn’t notice anything. We got back to the dealer - essentially can’t replicate and shrugged it off.
I wasn’t rude or difficult but I was clearly irritated and started to leave and was clearly angry about it. One of the managers came out with the mechanic who did the test drive to meet me at my car before I left. They agreed to replace the seat frame at no cost. This was mid-June. Told I would get a call back when it’s in (long story short - no call, took until September when I called them and they’re like oh yeah it’s been here”). Took an overnight at the dealer but it was replaced and the clicking was gone.
But… this past April the clicking noise returned. I haven’t been back to the dealer because I feel they’re just going to give me the run around about it. It’s really irritating and I can’t find anything under the seat that could be doing it. Lease is up in June and I want to buy the car after (it’s the 2019 and the last year the Rogue had a monarch orange color option - not digging the new orange/red) but do I live with it and pay all that money to buy it or invest in a new lease. I know, first world problem - not trying to sound dramatic. But really annoying that this can’t be figured out. Wondering if the seat itself is the issue. I feel it happens when I’m on uneven ground or if my body weight shifts. Like could it be a mechanism inside the seat, not on the frame, that’s buckling/shifting? I’m lost.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Like I said earlier, it isn't structural (i.e., the seat isn't going to collapse on you or fail in an accident), but it is a problem in the frame, specifically the lift mechanism. There's no fix for it besides a new frame, and the problem is common knowledge among Nissan technicians and dealerships. If the new frame the dealer installed is doing the same thing, then the new frame has also failed. It isn't the first time I've heard of new frames failing quickly, one unlucky Rogue at our dealership went through two replacements in under a year. If it's been less than 12 months then a replacement will be covered under Nissan's parts warranty, which is separate from any warranty that may remain on the car. If so, the dealer shouldn't be giving you a hard time about replacing it again.


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Like I said earlier, it isn't structural (i.e., the seat isn't going to collapse on you or fail in an accident), but it is a problem in the frame, specifically the lift mechanism. There's no fix for it besides a new frame, and the problem is common knowledge among Nissan technicians and dealerships. If the new frame the dealer installed is doing the same thing, then the new frame has also failed. It isn't the first time I've heard of new frames failing quickly, one unlucky Rogue at our dealership went through two replacements in under a year. If it's been less than 12 months then a replacement will be covered under Nissan's parts warranty, which is separate from any warranty that may remain on the car. If so, the dealer shouldn't be giving you a hard time about replacing it again.


My apologies - some of the posts didn't show up on my phone's browser correctly and missed your response.
I'm bringing it to the dealer Monday. I expect, as usual, they'll just try to talk me into a new lease or skirting around the issue but I've had enough of it.
Appreciate your response - now I can go in sounding more like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Like I said earlier, it isn't structural (i.e., the seat isn't going to collapse on you or fail in an accident), but it is a problem in the frame, specifically the lift mechanism. There's no fix for it besides a new frame, and the problem is common knowledge among Nissan technicians and dealerships. If the new frame the dealer installed is doing the same thing, then the new frame has also failed. It isn't the first time I've heard of new frames failing quickly, one unlucky Rogue at our dealership went through two replacements in under a year. If it's been less than 12 months then a replacement will be covered under Nissan's parts warranty, which is separate from any warranty that may remain on the car. If so, the dealer shouldn't be giving you a hard time about replacing it again.


Dumb question - do the 21's have a different gen seat/frame - less prone to this failure?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The '21's are completely different. No real issues with them thus far.


----------



## Dickson (Oct 17, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> The '21's are completely different. No real issues with them thus far.


My 2016 Nissan Rouge had the same problem, installed spring washers under the bolt no more noise.


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> The '21's are completely different. No real issues with them thus far.


Just an update on my particular car. At the dealer, says it’s not a big deal and there’s nothing to replace. I advised them of the mechanism before they looked at it to shed some light on it, don’t believe they actually looked at it. Two test drives where the noise was audible but they’re not concerned and were visibly annoyed at having to spend any time talking about it. Looks like I’ll be turning it in.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's plain sad. Did you get them to acknowledge in writing that they heard it? If so, I'd take it over their heads to Consumer Affairs. Especially since it's Parts Warranty now and not Basic, it isn't like it's any skin off the Service Department to change it out.


----------



## mike407 (Jun 3, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> That's plain sad. Did you get them to acknowledge in writing that they heard it? If so, I'd take it over their heads to Consumer Affairs. Especially since it's Parts Warranty now and not Basic, it isn't like it's any skin off the Service Department to change it out.


Without trying to sound dramatic about it, two guys test rode alongside me where we heard it and they said that’s either me stepping on the brake or that it was nothing. Nothing but eye rolls. They act like I’m someone who comes in every week for a made up problem. 

I mentioned turning the car in - they didn’t care. Said okay, stood waiting for a half hour while a dozen sales reps hung out on their phones before I walked out. 

I’ll be back before the next payment is due to turn it in. No one’s forcing me to lease the car so what I’m paying per month for the car isn’t their problem, but I’m not paying what I pay each month to listen to this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Aargh, doubly sad. Yah turn it in -- and then find another dealership, hopefully one that cares a bit.


----------

